# Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Houma, LA



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck Champ! I hope you find a home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Champ is adorable....I hope he finds a good home soon!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

As soon as I find out more information about him I will let everyone know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ*

CHAMP is a doll!!

Another Louisiana Golden Ret. needing a home!


----------

